# cat bite - 6w pregnant



## curlyanne (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi

Sorry for what may be a silly quesion.

I'm 6w +3d pregnant after ICSI and worried. My silly cat bit me on the ankle - i have about 5 very shallow scrape wounds where his teeth have broken the skin but its not deep.

I've cleaned it with antiseptic. Normally, i wouldn't worry but is there any risk to the baby from bacteria/toxoplasmosis and should i contact my GP?

Thanks very much, Anne.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It doesn't sound like it was too bad, so personally, I would be happy with how you have treated it and don't see any futher risk, however, if you are still concerned, see your gp and ask if they will test you fot toxoplasmosis,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## curlyanne (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks very much for your reply. First scan in a week so really don't need anything else to worry about!

Anne.


----------

